
Find a Cofounder - Google Docs listing - codegeek
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sygd1fhGYRS-ZvRP0IVV6rf3OUyED9_b6Da4tVWdS08/edit?hl=en#gid=9
======
weinzierl
Flagged because it possibly contains personal information.

EDIT: After skimming the file I still don't know what this is, except a file
with 200 rows of personal data. I still think this should be removed.

